# hi there new writter that needs alot of advice



## mark m (Aug 22, 2008)

Well.Hello my name is mark

i would like to write a story so my good friend suggested this to me.

So here it goes


----------



## Brendan M (Aug 22, 2008)

Welcome to WF mate.  :thumbl:


----------



## SparkyLT (Aug 22, 2008)

Heya and welcome, Mark.


----------



## petronella64 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## terrib (Aug 22, 2008)

glad to have you mark


----------



## Shinn (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello Mark and welcome


----------



## Sen Yama (Aug 22, 2008)

Welcome Mark! I'm sure you'll get some of the help you're been looking for.


----------



## WriterDude (Aug 22, 2008)

Greetings, Mark. Welcome to our humble home.


----------



## Damien. (Aug 22, 2008)

No no, WriterDude. Welcome to mah humble abode.


----------



## Nickie (Aug 23, 2008)

Hello, and welcome! One pîece of advice: start reading. The more you read, the more you'll be inclined to write your own story.


Nickie


----------



## No Brakes (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Linton Robinson (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi Mark.  Here's my advice.  Forget the writing craziness.  You're young enough to have a decent life instead.


----------



## Brendan M (Aug 23, 2008)

lin, don't say negative stuff like that.  He wants to type stories, so let him.  You don't know what his life's like.  How can you just assume that, because he's young, he must have a brilliant life or he must go out there and live a brilliant life.  Perhaps it hasn't occurred to you, but writing may be just as fun as going out with buddies and having fun.  :wink:


----------



## Linton Robinson (Aug 23, 2008)

Gee, I never thought of that.

Okay, then,  keep on writting kiddo.


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 23, 2008)

Sheesh, talk about a lack of humor.

Not you Mark.  Welcome to WF!


----------



## Brendan M (Aug 23, 2008)

lin said:


> Hi Mark.  Here's my advice.  Forget the writing craziness.  You're young enough to have a decent life instead.



That was humour?  Oh, sorry.  I just don't find that funny _at all_.  I know lin's a sarcastic guy though.  :???:


----------

